# how's the ghg field testing



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Any problems with the new ghg's yet.paint broken feet...etc...etc...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No problems for me...although I am going to put a sock over the flocked heads to protect them.

My wife says I need new ones anyway.


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

Mine are just like i bought them. and i didnt baby them either


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ken.....New socks or new decoys???? :wink:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Ken, I would pass on the sock...I tried that when I first bought them, and when it came time to take them off, lot's of lint sticks to the flocking...I look like I have albino Honkers now! There's got to be something better! I'm just very carefull with them!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Rick

Try black socks! :wink:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Seem to be holding up great. Them bands on the Decs seem to bring them banded ones in close too.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

thanks Rick...good thing I asked first.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

They are holding up fine this far. I have a few loose feet that I haven't taken the time to tighten. Tonight I am going to see if the feet come off and on easier than the initial assembly.

Mine have gotten thrown in and out of the trailer w/ bf and sat in the back of the pickup during the monsoon this weekend and the flocking is holding up fine. Some have blood on them now too :wink: but the birds don't seem to mind.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not bad considering the flocking has been fogged and rained on twice already.

I still have a pair of feet I can't get on though. :roll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

So far I've been pretty happy, not as much use out of them as I would like, but they are holding up nicely!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Mine are just fine so far... I think the real test will be what they look like after a complete season though. I may have to get some more to "test."


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

If you heat the base up with a blowdryer the feet will go on easier - increases the malleability of the plastic I suppose.

I heard Cabela's sells socks for flocked heads, but I can't find them on their web site - I'm going to try black socks.

Had the GHG's out 4 times so far in a trailer being thrown around with BF's and no problems so far.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

they must not be as bad as some people said they would be. i might have to go pick some up and try them for myself.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Absolutely love them. I am really impressed with the shells and motion stakes. The old man picked a dozen up and they really look good. The fullbodies passed the opening weekend test with flying colors too. I think its time to get some more.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Hunt number five over mine in the mornign with my boys. I am very satisfied. I keep saying I am going to go get some socks, but have not yet. Piling them in the suburban and they look great to me.

Tom


----------



## NDHONKER (Aug 6, 2004)

I ALSO HAD ONE DECOY I COULD NOT GET THE FEET ON. I JUST HAD TO TAKE A KNIFE AND CUT OUT SOME OF THE EXCESS PLASTIC ON THE DECOY AND IT FIT GREAT. ALMOST LIKE SOME SLAG FROM THE MOLD HUNG ON. THEY SEEM TO BE HOLDING UP REAL WELL AFTER 4 HUNTS AND RAIN/MUD. THE FEET ALSO COME OFF AND GO ON REAL NICE AFTER THE FIRST FITTING.


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

It seems like everyone I talk to cant get one of their feet in. Same thing happend to me but my freind and I finally got it after about 30 min.

One of the guys I go hunting with dropped a goose right on his GHG and the feet snapped right off the top where the piece clicks in the goose


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Excuse me can you pass the motion stakes please?....Thank you problem solved. I wonder what the warranty is on that and if they need to be replaced how much they cost?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

We baught a dozen just to try them out. I am impressed with the looks and the way they look in the field, but the feet can take a while to get on out in the field. The only thing that has broke on them is one foot base that i drove over. If Avery could make a foot that snaps on like the bigfoots I could see myself buying more in the future.

Also the flocking seems to be coming off a little when we but them in the decoy bags.


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

While risking Goosebuster3 making fun of me again for knowing everything, oke:

I thought I would pass along the Email Address of the person responsible for warranty replacement at Avery/Greenhead Gear for their decoys.

She just has you send a digital picture to verify the problems.

[email protected]

This should save you about 3 days waiting for her to call you back.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I think they are working great. A few scuffs on the heads but you hve to expect that. The only thing i dont care for is that they didnt use lock washers on the feet. Mine keep coming loose. But everything else is great.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah bigblackfoot,

I here U on the nuts coming loose, Little lock tight should do the trick :wink:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Locktight, I never thought of that. Thanks Mndiver.


----------



## timber hunter (Aug 27, 2004)

Be sure to keep your receipts on GHG decoys. I wouldn't buy large amounts until they've been thru a heavy rain.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

timber.

I've sent my through the rain...3 times so far. They rode in the back of the pickup (rubbing all up on eachother no less) through a monsoon with no ill effects.

I want to shoot some damn geese.


----------



## timber hunter (Aug 27, 2004)

If you got them locally I'd buy as many as I could afford out of that batch.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I've been hunting with 2 dozen GHG in heavy rains twice with no ill effects if your having a problem with your flocking I'd suggest contacting Avery.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

Just put 1000 miles on with them bouncing all over hell in the trailer, almost flipped the damn thing too. Only problem is the foot bases. The legs actually fell off on 2 of mine, but that's normal with my higdons and carrylites, bigfoots are starting to do it too, hard to carry 10 decoys and have two bodies fall off. I'm gonna silicone all the legs to the footbases and the bodies so I won;t have this problem ever again, then I'm gonna pic up another dozen Avery's. One thig I have noticed is they do scratch a lot easier than higdons or foots, but I have enough of them already.

Also, I put a spread out in the water yesterday and the extra size of the Avery's footbases really helped keep them upright in the whitecaps, I just stomped the round bases into the mud about 1-2"s and thy vacuum locked into the mud with the 2 stake holes letting all the air out. Bigfoots just tipped over and floated around.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

#1Waterfowler said:


> Also, I put a spread out in the water yesterday and the extra size of the Avery's footbases really helped keep them upright in the whitecaps, I just stomped the round bases into the mud about 1-2"s and thy vacuum locked into the mud with the 2 stake holes letting all the air out. Bigfoots just tipped over and floated around.


Whitecaps!?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, that SoDak wind was gusting up to 50 mph the radio said, I set up off a point that was 3" deep out around 20 yards off of shore, outta the wind. Waves were really pounding the decoys, but somehow they sayed put. Pretty cool looking.


----------



## sodakquackkid (Sep 23, 2004)

I'll tell you what i have owned just about every type of goose decoy a man could get his hands on from hard cores to big foots, hidgeon and many more. the GHG's are by far and away the best decoy that i have used they are durable (i mean i throw these baby's around in the back of my trailer) and they are the most realist looking ones with a perfect paint scheme and flocked heads. not to mention the are cheaper then most decoys. and take a look at the over-sized goose floater's. they are bad ***!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

No problems here. i have hunted over mine 6 times (rain/fog/mud) they seem to be holding up nicely...i bought 4 dozen of them and the only problem i seemed to have was there was a sentry body but no sentry head only a feeder head so it sort of looks like a retarded goose and one set of feet did not fit properly so i had to cut some of the extra plastic of the body. but hey even with the retarded goose it seems to suck the geese right out of the sky!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

they seem to atract banded birds as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Yeah right, and also attract the lessors they are meant for!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

We've had them out 6 times - just had the first problem on opening day - one of the legs broke off at the body - will probably try krazy glue. They've been through 2 rainy days and still look good - very happy with the paint so far, but it's still early.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

We had some decoy carnage this weekend. My hunting buddy dropped a goose into the spread and it snapped the legs off of a GHG then bounced and hit a BF and broke the decoy dancer stake. good thing they give you two stakes with each decoy dancer. Looks like we'll be purchasing some motion stakes.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

besides the legs loosening up and a few scratches here and there they've been alright so far. You have to baby them a little more than a bigfoot but it looks like they'll last at a least a few years.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Well ours have been stacked on the bottom of the trailer and hauled around quite a bit lately and thye are holding up better than I thought they would. I'm impressed. We got to see the lookers up close on sunday and man are those the real deal or what!!


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

I find myself babying them more, but here are some pics to prove my point about the fantastic realism when compared to bigfoots.










GHG Looker next to Chevy's Gooseview Destroyer. These decoys look so real, I found myself walking tward one thinking it was a cripple more than once.










Bigfoot in front of Greg's FA Sport Utility and Nate's Destroyer.










We were right on the X this morning. 5 Guys, 15 dead Honkers 2 Drake woodies and 2 teal.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Husker,You didnt use the plastic corn cobs did you? :lol:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I plan on using my corn once I get 20-30 of em........so if anyone want to get rid of theirs Ill pay shipping on them.


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

Mallard: GOOD EYES!

Corn was allready there, not sure exactly what I was suppose to do. We had this conversation while setting up.

I thought about picking up all the corn within 100 yards of my spot, and burying it. But that just seemed like too much work, and I didn't have a shovel. This farmer's Silage cutter definetly needed some work, it just layed over a ton of stalkes and would radomly spit out a pile of ears.

Anybody been instructed by a CO on what do do with all the corn left in a cornfield?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

As long as it is there because of normal farming practices, you are fine.


----------

